# (Paph ‘Pulsar’ x Yi-Ying ‘Violet Crown’)



## Phred (May 27, 2019)

I purchased this Paph because I thought it would be fun to hybridize with. The firs flower was deformed and I almost gave it away. It has re-bloomed and I’m glad I kept it. Second blooming has no deformities.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 2, 2019)

nice plum colour
post in the photos thread


----------

